# 84 n/a mt won't turn over



## plr926 (Jan 30, 2011)

battery has been checked...good.
turn key, digital dash lights up. voltage indicator shows good voltage, turn key to start, all digital lights go out.
analog lights across top stay lit. no clicks no start.
reset factory security. same thing. removed 10A security fuse. no change.
fusible links "look" good.
have a dvm but don't know how to check fusible links. am i looking for voltage or continuity?
thanks for any help.


----------



## CoorsZ31 (May 16, 2010)

I would start by checking ground off battery. Make sure your starter also has a good ground, these can get filthy, and the wires can come loose. Just a shot in the dark.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

How about the clutch safety switch? I'm assuming these cars have one...yes/no/maybe/probably?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

84 models do not have clutch safety switch.
I would suspect a bad battery contact or a bad ground.

Check the battery cables from the battery to the starter.


----------

